# Bottlenose Gar?



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

Anybody ever catch one of these? I was watching what i figured was a catfish move around in some weeds and my jugs werent seeing any action so i grabbed a cork and a shad head and threw it up in there. Got 2 pulls, checked bait, threw it back in about 3 feet over, nibble, jerk, reel...and i pulled it in. Never caught one before and I cant find a picture online, but i think it's a bottlenose. Body, tail, and colors like a gar, spot at tail, fin all the way down the top of its back, with a blunt nose and small teeth. Will try to get a pic off my phone shortly. Any ideas?


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

just remembered, baby gar dont have a long nose do they?


----------



## uncle D (Mar 20, 2009)

It sound like a grinnel this is my first time catfish lounge hope it is not my last.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

yup definatly prolly a grinnel, or choupique(sp).


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

uncle D said:


> It sound like a grinnel this is my first time catfish lounge hope it is not my last.


X2


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Did it look like this


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Be nice if we had a photo of the fish in question..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sounds like a Longnose Gar. Or maybe a Shortnose Gar.

Color variation are common. Some very dark and some are almost silver.

Picture is a Longnose.


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats it!! A grinnel huh? never heard of it! Thanks, that's been buggin me all weekend! I'll get the pic on here tonight.


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah bowfin is the other name, now i know what it is. I've only seen pics of big ones years and years ago, and I'm just now getting back into fishing again. This one was about 18 inches and i didnt know they were around here. Thanks again, now i can sleep tonight haha.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Did you know that they harvest bowfin eggs for caviar?
http://www.caviarstar.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=181


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Third Wave said:


> Did you know that they harvest bowfin eggs for caviar?
> http://www.caviarstar.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=181


 Just when I thought I knew everthing, go figure.


----------



## mudcat hunter (Dec 5, 2008)

guess i shoulda cut it open and had a snack!
Learn somethin every day, thanks!


----------

